# Gaim и русские буквы

## bobr[x3]

Подскажите, плз, как настроить кодировку, чтобы сообщения по-русски в Gaim'е нормально читались.

----------

## Vozhd

При использовании gaim-а в качестве jabber-ного клиента проблем с русским языком не наблюдается.

----------

## bobr[x3]

Да, действительно. Однако наблюдаются трудности при использовании jabber.ru и вовсе не в кодировках. Кроме того мне нужно использовать gaim в качастве msn- и icq-клиента. Вопрос все еще открыт.

----------

## @lexb

 *bobr[x3] wrote:*   

> Да, действительно. Однако наблюдаются трудности при использовании jabber.ru и вовсе не в кодировках. Кроме того мне нужно использовать gaim в качастве msn- и icq-клиента. Вопрос все еще открыт.

 никак... это глюк gaim'а он не может правильно определить кодировку у собеседника... (обычно проявляется на миранде)

----------

## bobr[x3]

Но ведь как-то ж люди его пользуют.

----------

## @lexb

 *bobr[x3] wrote:*   

> Но ведь как-то ж люди его пользуют.

 ага как jabber-клиент... подключают в нем транспорт аськовский и радуются...

----------

## padonak

в сорцах oscar.c поменяй iso8859 на cp1251 и в util.c тоже

сам не пробовал - но вроде по слухам работает %)

----------

## bobr[x3]

Неа, не помогает. Может кто еще что подскажет?

----------

